# Leaves or Stems?



## DietitianInTraining (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you suppose to use the leaves or stems of fresh Parsley? Is it the same for Cilantro and Basil too?...thanks...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2008)

It depends on what you're using them for. If it's a cooked dish, you can use the stems, minced. If it's for garnish, I just use the leaves, since the stems are a bit tough. You can also freeze the stems along with other stock ingredients, like onion and celery trimmings, for when you want to make homemade stock. HTH.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jun 6, 2008)

Its for a lasagna recipe i'm making.. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2008)

For most recipes, chopped parsley refers to the leaves and thinnest stems.


----------



## QSis (Jun 6, 2008)

Leaves!  

I am not obsessive about it, but I try to get as close to the end of the leaves as I can when I'm cutting fresh herbs, discarding the stems.

One of the Food TV cooks, can't remember who, holds the bunch of parsley stems in her left hand, while shaving off the leaves with a (sharp!) knife in her right hand.   I've done this when I've needed a lot of parsley and it is a wonderful technique!

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2008)

I do that as well.  I think it was Ina Garten that did that.


----------

